# upgrades



## jikan11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I am in my first year of Tivo subscription, I have about 4 months before my year is up and I decided I wanted to upgrade from my single tuner S2 to a dual tuner S2. I called tivo and found out that they won't let me upgrade without charging me a $150 early disconnect fee. This is crazy, suggestion for Tivo, if a customer wants to pay you more money per month, LET THEM!!! I won't pay an extra $150 so that I can pay you a bigger monthly fee for a dual tuner, but if you let me upgrade to a Dual Tuner I would. 

Just crazy. Found out I can get a brand new S2 single tuner and just have to run two tivos in my house instead of 1 dual tuner. Inconvience to me, wish tivo would change the upgrade policy and it would still be about $1 less a month. Guess I'll go that route.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

What are you on about?

The monthly fee on a new S2DT is exactly the same as the monthly fee on a new S2! The only difference is that the S2DT costs $30 more up-front, that's it.

So buying a second S2 is just silly. If you want a dual-tuner unit, just buy an S2DT. Then in 4 months you can keep the S2 or get rid of it.


----------

